# Wearing a Taekwondo gi and belt outside appropriate or inappropriate



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 17, 2019)

Question what you guys think of kids or adult wearing their karate or their taekwondo gi and belt outside of the dojo like store or anywhere is it appropriate or not appropriate? because they might think he or she is a show off ?

Is it appropriate for a 15 year old to wear  a 4th degree black belt or is it a mcdojo

I ask this question because my cousin  and i we was in cosco at the food court line and i saw this kid or teenanger wearing his Taekwondo gi and his black belt and get this his a 4th degree black at that age maybe his 14 or 15 i think its inappropriate to wear you gi or your belt outside the Dojo they might think his showing off and i think his Taekwondo school is a mcdojo because at age 15 or 14 he shouldn't be a 4th degree black belt


----------



## Martial D (Aug 17, 2019)

lol


----------



## Buka (Aug 17, 2019)

I see little kids in their gis all the time. See them in their baseball uniforms too. Or dressed like a cowboy. More power to them.

I only ever cared what my students did. And only if they were of age. And if they dressed like a cowboy, they show should at least wear spurs.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 17, 2019)

Really???
I have my logo on all of our uniforms. Wear them!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 17, 2019)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Question what you guys think of kids or adult wearing their karate or their taekwondo gi and belt outside of the dojo like store or anywhere is it appropriate or not appropriate? because they might think he or she is a show off ?
> 
> Is it appropriate for a 15 year old to wear  a 4th degree black belt or is it a mcdojo
> 
> I ask this question because my cousin  and i we was in cosco at the food court line and i saw this kid or teenanger wearing his Taekwondo gi and his black belt and get this his a 4th degree black at that age maybe his 14 or 15 i think its inappropriate to wear you gi or your belt outside the Dojo they might think his showing off and i think his Taekwondo school is a mcdojo because at age 15 or 14 he shouldn't be a 4th degree black belt



I think what other people wear isn't my business.

I personally do not wear my gi outside of my dojo, but there's no rule one way or another in our dojo.  The kids come to class already wearing their gi all the time.  I don't spend a lot of time thinking about it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 17, 2019)

Not TKD, but I used to wear my gi outside my dojo...I could walk to my dojo, so I would change, wear it and walk to the dojo rather than having to change there. When I was in elementary/middle/high school, I took the back roads so I didn't see many people, but sometimes would if my mom wanted me to stop by a supermarket or something. In college, I would normally wear a jacket or something out of self-consciousness (didn't want to be the weirder walking around campus in a gi), but if it was too hot, I'd just say F-it. 

That said, I would always wear my belt around my neck, rather than on my waist...but that may have more to do with putting on/taking off the belt at the beginning/end of class than anything intentional.

Honestly, I don't see any issue with it. It's not disrespectful in any way I can think of, and it was for convenience rather than pride. Plus, if it is pride-what's wrong with that? Why can't I be proud that I train?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 17, 2019)

As for the 4th degree 15year old...that arguments been hashed out so many times, I don't feel like getting into it again.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 18, 2019)

I find the idea hilarious. But otherwise don't care.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 18, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Not TKD, but I used to wear my gi outside my dojo...I could walk to my dojo, so I would change, wear it and walk to the dojo rather than having to change there. When I was in elementary/middle/high school, I took the back roads so I didn't see many people, but sometimes would if my mom wanted me to stop by a supermarket or something. In college, I would normally wear a jacket or something out of self-consciousness (didn't want to be the weirder walking around campus in a gi), but if it was too hot, I'd just say F-it.
> 
> That said, I would always wear my belt around my neck, rather than on my waist...but that may have more to do with putting on/taking off the belt at the beginning/end of class than anything intentional.
> 
> Honestly, I don't see any issue with it. It's not disrespectful in any way I can think of, and it was for convenience rather than pride. Plus, if it is pride-what's wrong with that? Why can't I be proud that I train?


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 18, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Not TKD, but I used to wear my gi outside my dojo...I could walk to my dojo, so I would change, wear it and walk to the dojo rather than having to change there. When I was in elementary/middle/high school, I took the back roads so I didn't see many people, but sometimes would if my mom wanted me to stop by a supermarket or something. In college, I would normally wear a jacket or something out of self-consciousness (didn't want to be the weirder walking around campus in a gi), but if it was too hot, I'd just say F-it.
> 
> That said, I would always wear my belt around my neck, rather than on my waist...but that may have more to do with putting on/taking off the belt at the beginning/end of class than anything intentional.
> 
> Honestly, I don't see any issue with it. It's not disrespectful in any way I can think of, and it was for convenience rather than pride. Plus, if it is pride-what's wrong with that? Why can't I be proud that I train?



True


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

You've already asked this isit ok for an adults and kids to wear their gi and Belt at the store

I'll give you my same answer. It's none of your business what someone wears. Why do you care so much what a teenager wears. Whatever their reason for wearing is that's no concern of yours. Go about your day and mind your own business.

Are they a show off? Maybe or maybe they just haven't got time or a convinent place to change. I sometimes have to turn up in my Gi otherwise I know I'd be late. My instructor does the same thing.

As for the rank again mind your own business. What's it to you what rank some kid is. Just focus on your training and stop being a busybody and thinking about strangers business


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

Here's my take: "appropriate" is cultural. In the organization I came up in (and still at my instructor's school), it was not appropriate, even for kids. Why? Because that was part of the rules. One of the instructors I know completely removed that rule. I don't think I've put it in my rules, but I might have (I should probably know my own rules better). At other locations where I taught, I didn't really care if they wore it in/out - in part because folks wandering around the building and parking lot in their dogi was a good way to raise awareness of the program.

I know places where it's pretty common to wear the dogi outside the school. Some have rules about whether the belt is worn, some don't. I always feel weird wearing mine outside the training space (even for demo's, to/from changing rooms in non-dedicated buildings, etc.), but that's just because I'm entirely unaccustomed to it. When I see an adult wearing one in public - especially the belt - it looks funny to me, but doesn't really bother me.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2019)

Firstly, a 14 year old grand master - who cares? If their organisation issues/sells those ranks it's no concern of mine. Mine doesn't, but again, who cares?

Then.

There's no such thing as a TKD gi or dojo.

You wear a dobok and attend a dojang...

Our club dojang are church halls, community centres, school sports halls or the sports field - or anywhere you practice, it's not necessarily a building.


But anyway, I wear my dobok to/from classes - in common with the majority of the other students and the instructors. Sometimes with the belt, sometimes without. The only 'rules' (that I've never known enforced) are to remove your belt to eat and not to smoke while wearing your dobok.

Fairly regularly, I'll stop at a shop to pick up a few groceries - nobody bats an eye at my (and my kid's) attire. It's not showing off, it's because it's what I'm wearing. Been the same since my belt was white.

Personally, I wouldn't wear it under other circumstances - I have much sillier clothing to wear day to day - and white trousers and jackets mark easily. Who needs the extra washing?


Plus, our club dobok protects you from elephant attack - none of out members have ever been attacked by an elephant while wearing their dobok.

So it must work, right?

I can video it. One or more of us not being attacked by an elephant on multiple occasions - that must be proof.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2019)

I think it is up to the school. I do remember a brown belt adult, walking from the school to a mini-mart and the my Instructor demoted him to a yellow belt.

He stayed and eventually got his black belt.

The pants were allowed to be worn in public, but not the top or the belt.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> I think it is up to the school. I do remember a brown belt adult, walking from the school to a mini-mart and the my Instructor demoted him to a yellow belt.
> 
> He stayed and eventually got his black belt.
> 
> The pants were allowed to be worn in public, but not the top or the belt.



That comment belongs in the "what's ridiculous in martial arts" thread imo...


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2019)

pdg said:


> That comment belongs in the "what's ridiculous in martial arts" thread imo...


There are a lot of comments here on martialtalk, that belong in "what's ridiculous in martial Arts" thread. Although I agree that it was ridiculous, the OP did not post in that thread.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> I think it is up to the school. I do remember a brown belt adult, walking from the school to a mini-mart and the my Instructor demoted him to a yellow belt.
> 
> He stayed and eventually got his black belt.
> 
> The pants were allowed to be worn in public, but not the top or the belt.


Well I'd have told him right where to shove it, I'm not getting what I can and can't wear in my own time by anyone


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2019)

pdg said:


> Firstly, a 14 year old grand master - who cares? If their organisation issues/sells those ranks it's no concern of mine. Mine doesn't, but again, who cares?
> 
> Then.
> 
> ...


I never thought about it before, but if I ever end up as an instructor again, im going to make the rule that you can't smoke wearing the school uniform. The last thing I want is to be working with someone and having to smell the cigarette smokeanating from their clothing.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Well I'd have told him right where to shove it, I'm not getting what I can and can't wear in my own time by anyone


I think the issue was that it was a gang infested area and he thought it would cause trouble. 

I myself left the school, due to the change of focus in training, it was switched to tournament sparring and I had no interest in that.

It's funny, as time went on, he relaxed on a lot of things.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> I think the issue was that it was a gang infested area and he thought it would cause trouble.
> 
> I myself left the school, due to the change of focus in training, it was switched to tournament sparring and I had no interest in that.
> 
> It's funny, as time went on, he relaxed on a lot of things.


Well at the end of the day it's still none of his business. Even if he had the best interest at heart he can't tell people what they can and can't do outside a training session. When they start doing that it starts getting controlling and abusive.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I never thought about it before, but if I ever end up as an instructor again, im going to make the rule that you can't smoke wearing the school uniform. The last thing I want is to be working with someone and having to smell the cigarette smokeanating from their clothing.


Now that's something I don't mind an instructor saying because that affects training


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Well at the end of the day it's still none of his business. Even if he had the best interest at heart he can't tell people what they can and can't do outside a training session. When they start doing that it starts getting controlling and abusive.



Now if we could just get employers to understand it


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Well at the end of the day it's still none of his business. Even if he had the best interest at heart he can't tell people what they can and can't do outside a training session. When they start doing that it starts getting controlling and abusive.


While I don't see much reason for actually making that a hard-and-fast rule, I also don't see it as entirely out of line. Some instructors use part of their rules just for reinforcing the concept of following a rule and paying attention. I don't see it as valuable for full adults, but it seems to help some folks in their adolescence. If I liked a school, and they had the rule I couldn't wear the uniform outside the school, I wouldn't wear it outside the school. Seems a pretty insignificant matter, so it wouldn't bother me. It's about as intrusive as telling me what color the uniform should be (I learned to pick my own clothes years ago) or which shoulder the patch goes on.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> Now if we could just get employers to understand it


Dress codes can be useful in a number of ways. I've never had a problem with them, in principle. (I mind some of them, because they restrict something I'd prefer to wear, but that's more about me.)


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Dress codes can be useful in a number of ways. I've never had a problem with them, in principle. (I mind some of them, because they restrict something I'd prefer to wear, but that's more about me.)


They do not bother me either. I was speaking in terms of the issue with some employers, wishing to control your personal life.

Really though, I stay clear of those type of employers.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> While I don't see much reason for actually making that a hard-and-fast rule, I also don't see it as entirely out of line. Some instructors use part of their rules just for reinforcing the concept of following a rule and paying attention. I don't see it as valuable for full adults, but it seems to help some folks in their adolescence. If I liked a school, and they had the rule I couldn't wear the uniform outside the school, I wouldn't wear it outside the school. Seems a pretty insignificant matter, so it wouldn't bother me. It's about as intrusive as telling me what color the uniform should be (I learned to pick my own clothes years ago) or which shoulder the patch goes on.


The issue is when the person is "demoted" as a result of it.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> While I don't see much reason for actually making that a hard-and-fast rule, I also don't see it as entirely out of line. Some instructors use part of their rules just for reinforcing the concept of following a rule and paying attention. I don't see it as valuable for full adults, but it seems to help some folks in their adolescence. If I liked a school, and they had the rule I couldn't wear the uniform outside the school, I wouldn't wear it outside the school. Seems a pretty insignificant matter, so it wouldn't bother me. It's about as intrusive as telling me what color the uniform should be (I learned to pick my own clothes years ago) or which shoulder the patch goes on.


It doesn't matter if it's small or not. I'm not letting a martial arts instructor   control me outside of training. I'm a grown man I'm not being told what I can wear and what I can't just because some guy has an ego complex and a few pieces of tape on his belt


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> The issue is when the person is "demoted" as a result of it.


Agreed that's just pure ego and arrogance


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2019)

I guess I didn't care to much about it, I don't think I have ever wore my gi, outside of the school.

No real reason, I just never cared to I guess.

My students asked me about it once, I told them I could care less, what they wore in public. Then they asked if I ever have and I told them, I never needed to.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 18, 2019)

Legit, only wear it if you are going to or from somewhere, if you need to go into somewhere to eat or get something then fine.        Or official function within the group.  

thats more to avoid the inevitable "wanna fight" which probably originates from that a lot.

Edit: this applies to all uniforms of a martial art purpose.


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2019)

About two months ago, I saw a girl approximately eleven years old, board a plane wearing a black gi, an orange belt and sneakers. I happened to be by the boarding gates and watched for the reactions of other passengers. Nobody cared in the least little bit, neither did I.

But the opposite side of that coin is I wouldn't allow a student of mine to do that. Fortunately, I believe they all know better, even the kids.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

Rat said:


> Legit, only wear it if you are going to or from somewhere, if you need to go into somewhere to eat or get something then fine.        Or official function within the group.
> 
> thats more to avoid the inevitable "wanna fight" which probably originates from that a lot.
> 
> Edit: this applies to all uniforms of a martial art purpose.


Yeah that very very very rarely happens most people don't give a damm. It's not innevitable at all


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I never thought about it before, but if I ever end up as an instructor again, im going to make the rule that you can't smoke wearing the school uniform. The last thing I want is to be working with someone and having to smell the cigarette smokeanating from their clothing.



When I smoked I never viewed it as a big deal, I mean, it's not like you can really smell it anyway right?







When we (the wife and I) stopped smoking last year, we had to put every item of clothing we owned through the wash a couple of times...

(Not the kid's clothes, we never smoked around them or in the house at all.)


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2019)

Rat said:


> Legit, only wear it if you are going to or from somewhere, if you need to go into somewhere to eat or get something then fine.        Or official function within the group.
> 
> thats more to avoid the inevitable "wanna fight" which probably originates from that a lot.
> 
> Edit: this applies to all uniforms of a martial art purpose.


Like I said, I used to wear mine walking to/from the dojo, and also to the supermarket if i needed to get something. Sometimes to the pizza place next door if i was picking up pizza for home, or eating between classes. Take 10 years of doing so, 2-5 times a week depending on the year, thats a lot of trips outside in a gi. Not once did anyone ever want to fight me for it, at most someone would ask me where I train, because they also train and/or are looking to train, but it was always cordial.


----------



## pdg (Aug 18, 2019)

Rat said:


> thats more to avoid the inevitable "wanna fight" which probably originates from that a lot.



Inevitable?

Has that happened to you a lot when you've been wearing your kit going to and from classes?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

pdg said:


> Inevitable?
> 
> Has that happened to you a lot when you've been wearing your kit going to and from classes?


He doesn't have a kit or do classes


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 18, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Like I said, I used to wear mine walking to/from the dojo, and also to the supermarket if i needed to get something. Sometimes to the pizza place next door if i was picking up pizza for home, or eating between classes. Take 10 years of doing so, 2-5 times a week depending on the year, thats a lot of trips outside in a gi. Not once did anyone ever want to fight me for it, at most someone would ask me where I train, because they also train and/or are looking to train, but it was always cordial.


Yeah sorry I keep meaning to but I keep getting stuck in traffic before I can get to you to challenge you to fight..maybe one day I'll get there in time lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> The issue is when the person is "demoted" as a result of it.


Agreed. I wouldn't sign up for someplace that took that strict a view. Of course, if the demotion is because the person repeatedly ignored the rule they agreed to, that'd be another matter (though brown to yellow still seems a bit much).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> It doesn't matter if it's small or not. I'm not letting a martial arts instructor   control me outside of training. I'm a grown man I'm not being told what I can wear and what I can't just because some guy has an ego complex and a few pieces of tape on his belt


You're assuming it's an ego thing. In fairness I think it sometimes is. But I also know some folks who simply like the tradition of the uniform being part of the school, so to speak, and that's where it belongs.

Clearly, a school with such a rule would be a poor fit for you, but wouldn't bother me (at least not because of the rule).


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 18, 2019)

I think it has become the norm, seeing people in workout clothes. I have seen a few adults, at stores, wearing their gi's.

The brown belt incident, was about 35 yrs ago and a lot has changed in that time. People are more accepting of things and different styles in this day and age.

In my own personal opinion, whatever an instructor decides to do inside his school, is entirely up to them. If someone doesn't like it, they already know where the door is.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 18, 2019)

I found something quite ironic. The Kyokushin guys I was around all had the no gi outside the dojo rule. Yet, the Fighting Black Kings movie is full of guys wearing their gis while running out on the streets and various other training stuff. I’m pretty sure it was for the camera, but you never know. They were barefoot running out in the streets with their gis.

Our rule is don’t wear it outside if you don’t have to. And if you have to, don’t wear your belt. Outside of demos and stuff like that anyway. It’s not a written rule anywhere that I’ve seen. There was an adult student who’d always show up in his gi with belt on. He got a couple of looks and shaking heads every now and then by us, but it never went any further than that that I know of.

I’ve never had to wear mine outside the dojo. I only wear the pants out once a year on the way to our beach training because there’s no good place to change quickly.

Edit: Actually, our dojo had some damage to it that resulted in no changing rooms (among other things) for several weeks. We were asked to wear our pants in and put our tops on when we got there. Some wore the top in too, which was fine, but no one wore their belt in.

Edit 2: Kids come in already dressed in their gis and belts all the time. No one gives them a hard time. Truthfully, the adults rather that, as the changing rooms are quite small, and it’s just a bit awkward changing with the kids.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 18, 2019)

I must sweat more than the average person. That or some schools/classes are just harder workouts than others. I would not want to ride home in my uniform after class. I have to use the truck the next day for Pete's sake.

I was taught it was a form of respect not to wear your belt outside so I do not do it unless there is a reason to such as a demonstration. If it is a school rule and it is done in the right spirit I am fine with it. If it is a school I am not familiar with I have no problem with it people wearing their uniform/belt outside although admittedly it looks weird to me. It does bother me to see someone (kid or adult) having an ice cream or such in their uniform. But, if it was a kid I would put more of it on the parent(s). Just the way I was brought up. 

As far as a form of advertising; it is a commonly used idea and for the most part a good one. There are exceptions and I have had people they would never take their child to a certain school because of the way they saw a child wearing one of their uniforms acting. Nothings perfect.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 18, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> It doesn't matter if it's small or not. I'm not letting a martial arts instructor   control me outside of training. I'm a grown man I'm not being told what I can wear and what I can't just because some guy has an ego complex and a few pieces of tape on his belt


I think you are missing the intent (as least the way I was taught it) in not wearing the belt or even the uniform outside. If it is used as a vehicle to teach/learn/reinforce respect, it is a great and easy tool to use. If it is done as the "don't do it because I said so" mentality, yes that is not cool. 

I still don't understand how some of you guys WANT to wear your uniform home. It's like I have been dunked in a warm tub of water by the end of a good class.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 18, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I still don't understand how some of you guys WANT to wear your uniform home. It's like I have been dunked in a warm tub of water by the end of a good class.


Outside of the sweat aspect of it, this reminded me of something. Well made, light gi pants are by far the most comfortable pants in the world (at least to me). If it was socially acceptable, I would wear them all day, every day. Some of them even have pockets!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 19, 2019)

I commonly wear my dobak pants to and from the dojang. I've done it for years. I wear a t-shirt or tank, which I wear under my dobak during class.
On occasion, I've put on my doback at home and walked from the lot into the Y wearing it. 
I fairly often see students (usually kids) still wearing their dobak when they stop at Walmart on the way home.
I've seen people (not from our school) wearing their full uniform, including belt any number of time.

Nobody cares. We tell the kids they cannot wear their dobak as a Halloween costume, but otherwise, I don't see the issue. 

As for the teenage 4th Dan... Not my school, not my problem.


----------



## snake_monkey (Aug 19, 2019)

15 could be a ripe age for TKD especially if he started early...However! A player of that level should know that wearing the full garb outside the school could be considered distasteful or 'bad etiquette' in TMA. I personally am always on the lookout for black cotton pants or other athletic pants that I can train in and walk around in, but change my shirt for a workout. I have a hoodie with the school name that I wear a lot.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 19, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I think you are missing the intent (as least the way I was taught it) in not wearing the belt or even the uniform outside. If it is used as a vehicle to teach/learn/reinforce respect, it is a great and easy tool to use. If it is done as the "don't do it because I said so" mentality, yes that is not cool.
> 
> I still don't understand how some of you guys WANT to wear your uniform home. It's like I have been dunked in a warm tub of water by the end of a good class.


No I see the intent. Instructors trying to control their students outside the school which they have nothing to do with. It's controlling and it's an ego power trip for them. I'll respect any instructor inside the class but outside of it they're just a regular who's input on what I do means nothing


----------



## pdg (Aug 19, 2019)

Kind of a bit of reply to @dvcochran 

We have a lack of changing facilities...

In most venues the closest thing is the toilets. Certainly no showers.

So normally, I shower and get dobok on to go to class, then after class I put a towel on my car seat and shower/change when I get home.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 19, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Outside of the sweat aspect of it, this reminded me of something. Well made, light gi pants are by far the most comfortable pants in the world (at least to me). If it was socially acceptable, I would wear them all day, every day. Some of them even have pockets!


I often wear an old gi around the house. If I had one with pockets, I'd probably do more of that. Bujin design used to offer a samugi (as opposed to a dogi) that had them, but I never got around to buying one.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 19, 2019)

pdg said:


> Kind of a bit of reply to @dvcochran
> 
> We have a lack of changing facilities...
> 
> ...


We have a shower which I seldom use. Occasionally I am leaving a class and going straight to a client so I plan ahead and shower. I have a towel for drying off after ever class and have placed it on my truck seat before. 
Man, I must sweat a lot.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 19, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> No I see the intent. Instructors trying to control their students outside the school which they have nothing to do with. It's controlling and it's an ego power trip for them. I'll respect any instructor inside the class but outside of it they're just a regular who's input on what I do means nothing



You do understand that most TMA's take a wholistic approach, teaching body, mind, and spirit don't you? It should change a person outside of class as well. If you are one thing inside the walls and something else when you leave you are missing something.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 19, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> You do understand that most TMA's take a wholistic approach, teaching body, mind, and spirit don't you? It should change a person outside of class as well. If you are one thing inside the walls and something else when you leave you are missing something.


And I think that if you're an adult and let another adult tell what you can and can't wear in your free time then that's mentally weak.

I'm not kissing another mans butt just because of a belt rank and letting him control any part of my life that doesn't involve classes


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 19, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> We have a shower which I seldom use. Occasionally I am leaving a class and going straight to a client so I plan ahead and shower. I have a towel for drying off after ever class and have placed it on my truck seat before.
> Man, I must sweat a lot.


I miss having a shower. Both places I used to teach at (YMCA and local rec center), I could shower if I was sweaty (always in the Summer, even when teaching). The dojo I'm at now doesn't have active showers (they exist, but are used for storage).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 19, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> And I think that if you're an adult and let another adult tell what you can and can't wear in your free time then that's mentally weak.
> 
> I'm not kissing another mans butt just because of a belt rank and letting him control any part of my life that doesn't involve classes


So, no uniforms? See, we CHOOSE what rules we accept when we sign up for something. It's not someone controlling you if you choose it. If you have a problem with it, you just choose NOT to train there. I don't personally care to wear my uniform outside the school, so whether the school has that rule or not is irrelevant to me.

Saying someone is mentally weak because they aren't bothered by a rule that really has no significant effect on their life is, at best, needlessly aggressive.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 19, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> So, no uniforms? See, we CHOOSE what rules we accept when we sign up for something. It's not someone controlling you if you choose it. If you have a problem with it, you just choose NOT to train there. I don't personally care to wear my uniform outside the school, so whether the school has that rule or not is irrelevant to me.
> 
> Saying someone is mentally weak because they aren't bothered by a rule that really has no significant effect on their life is, at best, needlessly aggressive.


If people want to do that that's their choice but I'm never going to kiss another mans feet and let them control me like that


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 19, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> If people want to do that that's their choice but I'm never going to kiss another mans feet and let them control me like that


Again, you see it as "kissing...feet". Aren't all rules accepting someone else's control? Why does that specific rule bother you so much?


----------



## W.Bridges (Aug 19, 2019)

At the TKD school that my son and I are at, we are aloud to wear the uniform out side to and from class. We are asked not to wear the belt outside of class. I been to other school that did not care just as long you came in a clean uniform. I have trained under several different instructors since I started MA back in the 90's. One of my Kenpo instructor did not care if we wear a gi and belt or a Kungfu uniform and sash. He said uniforms did not matter much, we were there to learn.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 19, 2019)

pdg said:


> Inevitable?
> 
> Has that happened to you a lot when you've been wearing your kit going to and from classes?



I wouldn't casually wear it outside of going to and from something if i had anything anyway.   good precaution to take and i do so/recommend people do.   

i dont really like wearing things which dont blend in well that much anyway or can cause unneeded provocation/attention.  I am the accidental wannabe greyman.   



kempodisciple said:


> Not once did anyone ever want to fight me for it, at most someone would ask me where I train, because they also train and/or are looking to train, but it was always cordial.


Might depend where you live.    But see above, its mainly a precautionary measure.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 19, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Again, you see it as "kissing...feet". Aren't all rules accepting someone else's control? Why does that specific rule bother you so much?


I'll follow any rule inside the club, outside of it it's none of their business what I do. Doesn't matter what the rule is whether it's you have to come for a drink with us once a week (one club had that rule) or you must go for 3 runs in one week. Doesn't matter. My free time is mine and I'm not getting told what I can and can't do by someone who outside of training is no better than me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 19, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> I'll follow any rule inside the club, outside of it it's none of their business what I do. Doesn't matter what the rule is whether it's you have to come for a drink with us once a week (one club had that rule) or you must go for 3 runs in one week. Doesn't matter. My free time is mine and I'm not getting told what I can and can't do by someone who outside of training is no better than me.


As I’ve said, it’s a matter of what bothers each of us. Your closing comment makes it clear riles like this are - to you - about who is better as a person.  I just don’t see is that way, so am bothered less by some of these ideas.


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2019)

@Headhunter, you teach. What if you found out that someone you were teaching was out starting trouble so they could hurt people with the things you were teaching them?


----------



## DocWard (Sep 8, 2019)

Buka said:


> I see little kids in their gis all the time. See them in their baseball uniforms too. Or dressed like a cowboy. More power to them.
> 
> I only ever cared what my students did. And only if they were of age. And if they dressed like a cowboy, they show should at least wear spurs.



Only if they've earned them! Besides, have you ever tried to walk in spurs? Especially down stairs?


----------

